# Before you ask.. Please Read the Replay FAQ!



## David Bott

New to Replay or just looking for more info? Please be sure to check out our member created REPLAY TV FAQ!!!

REPLAYTV FAQ - CLICK HERE 


Thanks!!!


Any problems accessing the FAQ, try accessing it directly:
http://replayfaq.leavensfamily.com 


If you still can't get it, send email to:
[email protected] .


----------



## The Robman

If your question isn't covered by the FAQ yet, here's a link to the old FAQ. just in case it's covered there:

http://replayfaq.reidpix.com/faq.asp


----------



## The Robman

Here are some links to useful threads...

*A. Remote Control Issues*

1. How to control multiple Replays in the same location 

2. Universal Remote for ReplayTV 

3. Worn Out SELECT button 

4. ReplayEric's original thread about the 3.0 software 

5. Philips DVR remote 

6. Replay Remote - Audio hack 

7. Universal Cable Boxes 

*B. Hacking Items*

1. Adding new IR Blaster codes to the Replay 

2. Find hidden local numbers 

*C. Replay Drive Images*

1. Primary 

2. Mirrow 

3. FTP server image thread 


If you find other threads that are useful in answering FAQs, post them here.


----------

